# 80s steel frame w/ canti mounts???



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm looking to build up a SS cross beater for winter commuting...on the cheap. Anyone have any suggestions for steel framesets that have horizontal dropouts and canti mounts? 

I can't wait to get started


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

See also 70's 27" frames with semi-horizontals and center-pulls like this Univega.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

theres a complete miyata 610 on ebay right now if you ride a bigger frame, I think it was a 60 or so. I built a 80's univega gran turismo into a fat tire ss commuter a couple years ago. crazy amount of tire clearance as it was designed to run 27" wheels.


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*i'm a midget..*

i ride a 52cm...good suggestions though


----------



## bward1028 (Mar 13, 2007)

PBB, that's a great looking conversion; yours?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

bward1028 said:


> PBB, that's a great looking conversion; yours?


Its mine. It has mainly been my commuter for about six years, but I decided to try racing it once this season.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Those Tufos' on that beast? That's sweet, BTW. My 1st cross race was on a 80ish Tiawanese Bianchi that I converted to SS and had 27" wheels. Great fun.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

The tires are Vittoria tubulars.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

If you find a frame with the proper clearance, feel free to have your friendly neighborhood framebuilder give you a hand. This set me back $70. 
<img src="https://lh6.google.com/jberkompas/RwbNu0RQ39I/AAAAAAAAAMM/AmQtarU0ZKQ/s144/IMG_1485.jpg" />


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*???*

Do any of you actually have "friendly neighborhood frame builders"?


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Where are you located? I'd wager that a lot of places have someone capable of doing this work. I live in Tucson, and I chose La Suprema, but I could've asked Glimour or Bohm. Plus, if you've been thinking of getting into brazing yourself, this would probably be a good starter project. Certainly the finished result wouldn't be as pretty, but with a little care, could be just as functional.


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*Roslyn, WA*

Which is not that far from Seattle, of course. I suppose someone is building frames around here...and I would love to learn how to braze!!


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

The Pacific NW is silly with small independent framebuilders. Here's a list of exhibitors for next years North American Handmade Bicycle Show in Portland. Several of them are based in the Portland-Seattle corridor. 

I'm sure others on this board could make specific recommendations. It's really not a big job for any competent framebuilder, something he/she could knock out in a couple hours or so.


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*brazing vs welding*

so, educate me a bit here. I thought that brazing is akin to sweating copper pipes, ie heat the joint and then let the solder melt/seep into the joint. How does that work on a surface mounted item like a canti post? Is the post clamped on in position, heated and the solder melted in? Doesn't seem that sturdy somehow...


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

alpka said:


> so, educate me a bit here. I thought that brazing is akin to sweating copper pipes, ie heat the joint and then let the solder melt/seep into the joint. How does that work on a surface mounted item like a canti post? Is the post clamped on in position, heated and the solder melted in? Doesn't seem that sturdy somehow...


Same concept AFAIK. The difference in strength lies in the materials.

There are tons of links to photo essays on frame building posted here: http://www.richardsachs.com/howframesaremade.html
And a whole site dedicated to frame building here: http://www.frameforum.net/


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Northern Exposure*



alpka said:


> Which is not that far from Seattle, of course. I suppose someone is building frames around here...and I would love to learn how to braze!!


Were you around when that town used to be Cicely, Alaska (a.k.a. Northren Exposure)? I went there many years ago and Roslyn's Cafe had the best bacon cheeseburger on the planet.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Ahh, the Roslyn Cafe...*

Cool spot with good food, but I have better memories of the establishment 1.5 blocks away...The Brick! (Oldest bar in Washington)


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*Don't forget about Markos and Village Pizza*

We've only been here for a couple of years but there are some hanging on to the Cicely thing. Great little town with a great LBS and some killer XC in the hills

Come check it out.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Yeah, there is some fantastic riding (road and mtn) there...*

Is the Ratpack trail still partially there? Last time I rode it (a few years ago) the housing developments were breaking it up. Good road riding up to Salmon La Sac as well. 
(And if you want a killer climb, go do Lions Rock in the summer)


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*Sorry*

for the total hijac guys...I have not actually ridden the ratpack, sounds like it is in a state of neglect. Salmon la sac is a very nice smooth ride with new blacktop, where is lion's rock?


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*My apologies as well*

for the hijack. I just get so excited when people bring up my old stomping grounds that it's tough to not chime in!
alpka- Lions Rock is located on the nw side of Kittitas Valley, in between Wilson Canyon and HWY 97. I guess the easiest way to find it from Roslyn is to take HWY 10 (along the river) down almost to Ellensburg, but take a left on Dry Creek Rd. at the stop sign right before getting into the 'Burg. If you follow Dry Creek up into the hills the road turns to 1 lane with pull-outs. It's a pretty brutal climb, and is only do-able on a road bike during the late spring and summer because of the snow.
Hit up the Taneum for some great mtn biking as well...


----------



## Francis Buxton (Sep 21, 2005)

I've got an old Trek 520 touring frame. I bought the whole bike, including a Ritchey cross fork and fixed wheelset for $150 from a local guy. I can fit 42c Specialized Crossroads in it to make a great commuter/urban adventurer. Who knows how many miles it has on it, and it just keeps going.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

You could try looking for Moots Mounts. They were clamp on canti-bosses.


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yes!!!*



Francis Buxton said:


> I've got an old Trek 520 touring frame. I bought the whole bike, including a Ritchey cross fork and fixed wheelset for $150 from a local guy. I can fit 42c Specialized Crossroads in it to make a great commuter/urban adventurer. Who knows how many miles it has on it, and it just keeps going.



this is exactly what I am after. :thumbsup: 

ps. most hijacked thread EVER! :cryin: (just kidding)


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Another reason*



alpka said:


> We've only been here for a couple of years but there are some hanging on to the Cicely thing. Great little town with a great LBS and some killer XC in the hills
> 
> Come check it out.


Sorry for starting the hijack but that gives me one more reason to visit my sister in Washington: they have a velodrome I can bring my track bike and Roslyn; where I can eat and drink and bring my mtn. bike. What's the name of the LBS there?


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*Roslyn Cyclery*

John, the owner, does a lot of trail work and put a lot of time into organizing the 1st annual Roslyn MTB festival this last summer. Tons of fun. Left at the Brick go one block and turn right.


----------

